# Sylvania Grolux T8



## Themuleous (7 Aug 2009)

Anyone use the Sylvania Grolux tubes?  From what I can find out they seem to be around the 6500k colour temp but wondered what they actually look like in real life?

Cheers

Sam


----------



## Nelson (7 Aug 2009)

have you read james thread :? .t5's though.viewtopic.php?f=50&t=555 .


----------



## Themuleous (7 Aug 2009)

Yeh, just wondered if the T8's were different 

Sam


----------



## Nelson (7 Aug 2009)

oh right.sorry,don't know.best i shut up   .


----------



## JamesC (7 Aug 2009)

Yep, I've used them for years and love em. Not everybody's taste though. These Grolux produce loads of blue and red light but virtually no green light and for this reason the kelvin rating is next to meaningless. Colour wise they are quite pinkish. By themselves they are a bit too much but blended in with other tubes they work very well.

James


----------



## Themuleous (8 Aug 2009)

Nice one, just got a 3x38w Arcadia luminaire, trouble is 38w 42" tubes seems scarce.

Thinking perhaps two, what would you recommend for the third to balance out the colour?

Cheers

Sam


----------



## Nick16 (8 Aug 2009)

i know i have a Growlux T5 but its the same thing.

on my tank i have 2 white (osram skywhites) T8's
and a Grolux T5 (pink colour) and a bluey colour osram T5 (think it mihgt be an 880 but not sure)

but the mish mash of tubes produce a really nice colour, i love it.


----------



## Themuleous (8 Aug 2009)

Went for three different tubes in the end, will see what happens 

Sam


----------



## Polly (8 Aug 2009)

Can I ask  question about Grolux lights too?

I have a choice of T8s for my Juwel Rio 125, 

1.  Phillips Delux Pro 96 Daylight + Sylvania GroLux   
2.  Phillips Delux Pro 96 Daylight + Interpet Triplus (I got it at a bargain price  )   
3.  TriPlus + Sylvania GroLux

The GroLux doesn't _look_ as if it gives as much light as the other two, but is this just an illusion?   

I prefer the colour rendition with a GroLux in the mix  especially as I have H. Erythrostigma and H. Socolofi which really look gorgeous when the GroLux is in the mix, but which mix is better for the plants?

ETA   Juwel Rio 125, 2xT8s, planted but everything still growing in, liquid carbon, no CO2, James' All in One Solution  - the aim is to stay low tech.

TIA


----------



## GreenNeedle (9 Aug 2009)

Polly said:
			
		

> The GroLux doesn't _look_ as if it gives as much light as the other two, but is this just an illusion?



You answered your own question   It is an illusion.

Pink lights look less bright to the human eye but will more than likely produce similar 'actual' light.  Humans see white/Green light better.

This is why I question the reasoning behind all the household spirals/dual bends that are comonly sold in the UK being 2700K!!!  This is the reason the unknowing say that 'energy efficient lights' aren't as bright as the incandescent ones they are replacing 

AC


----------



## Polly (9 Aug 2009)

Great!   So I can use a GroLux with the others and enjoy my fish, knowing that the plants are getting enough light to grow well   

Just have to find the combination I like best   

Regarding the energy efficient lights, I must confess I find them very depressing and dim.   OH uses them in his workshop and often comes in here with a bad headache, so I have wondered if they are to blame.  I've suggested using strip fluorescents as they'd give him more light to work with - he could use one of my spares   

Thanks for putting my mind at rest


----------



## GreenNeedle (9 Aug 2009)

> Regarding the energy efficient lights, I must confess I find them very depressing and dim. OH uses them in his workshop and often comes in here with a bad headache, so I have wondered if they are to blame. I've suggested using strip fluorescents as they'd give him more light to work with - he could use one of my spares



I don't use the ones from the shops.  I bought 10 6500K ones off ebay.  They are much brighter than the 2700K ones.  The usual mess up by UK. lol.  US tends to sell in higher K ratings anyway!!!

AC


----------



## Polly (9 Aug 2009)

So I need to get energy efficient bulbs from the US ?  or do they sell them over here?    Will check ebay   



> The usual mess up by UK. lol.



Ah now, ain't that the truth.       It's true - the FAT always floats   :silent:


----------



## GreenNeedle (9 Aug 2009)

I got em off ebay a long time ago. lol  maybe 2 years now   They can be bought direct in the UK.  Not for Â£1 like Tesco or poundland but if you buy bulk (example 12 lights in the house then buy a box of 12 etc) then they may strike a deal 

http://www.cheapenergysavinglightbu...d=160&osCsid=a6139ba72a05d25e0be136f2437c4abe

AC


----------



## Polly (13 Aug 2009)

Thanks for that


----------



## Roy S (27 Aug 2009)

That is an excellent site   . I've been using spiral daylight bulbs above my dart frog vivs for a few years and they've cost me a lot more than that!!!....Think I'll be buying a good few off them, I like the fact that they do two part compact spirals that allow you to just change the tube part...nice one   

Daylight bulbs are definatley the way to go, much better than the dim horrible yellow energy saving ones you get in the likes of tesco and elsewhere


----------

